# Mauer



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Mauer glad to be on field this time for camp start
Joe Mauer is happy to be on the field with the Minnesota Twins at the start of spring training. 
By: Associated Press,

Minnesota Twins catcher Joe Mauer follows the ball at baseball spring training, in Fort Myers, Fla., Sunday, Feb. 21, 2010.(AP Photo/Nati Harnik) FORT MYERS, Fla. - Joe Mauer is happy to be on the field with the Minnesota Twins at the start of spring training.

Mauer took part in Monday's first official workout for pitchers and catchers. The American League MVP was hurt last spring and didn't start full workouts until April because of a lower back problem. Mauer then joined the Twins on May 1.

This year, Mauer is at full strength.

He says he has a new routine to help him stay healthy and is excited about the team the Twins will put on the field. And he says, again, he won't be talking about his contract.

Mauer is in the final year of his deal, and the Twins are talking with his agent about an extension.

Mauer will turn 27 in April. He hit .365 with 28 homers and 96 RBIs last season.

They need to get a long contract NOW


----------

